
Researchers Hung Men on a Cross and Added Blood to Prove Turin Shroud Is Real - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/02/researchers-hung-men-cross-and-added-blood-bid-prove-turin-shroud-real
======
Space_Lord_
Sounds like my Easter parties.

